# MSI Radeon HD 6870 HAWK 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 13, 2011)

MSI's HD 6870 HAWK is the company's premium overclocking HD 6870 model. The card comes with support for software control of three voltages, voltage measurement points and OCP disable support. MSI has also included a nice overclock out of the box and adopted the dual BIOS feature that we have seen on the AMD HD 6900 Series.

*Show full review*


----------



## Over_Lord (Feb 16, 2011)

a bit disappointed in the overclock..

tweaktown managed something like 1057Mhz, a little more was expected than 960Mhz here.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 16, 2011)

thunderising said:


> a bit disappointed in the overclock..
> 
> tweaktown managed something like 1057Mhz, a little more was expected than 960Mhz here.



Either wizz don't have the time or he's been quite unlucky, most of his review samples get the bottom end of the average overclock I've noticed over the couple of years I've been here 


Ahh, has to be said, I love that my 6870 doesn't need voltage.

Hell I'm stable at 1000 core on stock volts (even 1030 mhzXD) ( just have 1.2 for peace of mind)


Slightly related to this review, 6970 non referance, where are they? And are reviews coming soon?


----------

